# Sub Ohm vaping



## Smokie2809 (28/1/18)

Good evening guys sorry for the late post I'm new to the forum and I need some help with my cloud chasing, I'm using a Twisp 120w box mod and a Ijoy captain Rta. My questions are can I use sub ohm coils with the tank? If so is there a specific W I should use when doing this?


----------



## Ahmed Kara (29/1/18)

Hey there my fellow noob vaper! The Ijoy captain range of tanks has a RTA and A Subohm Tank. So if you have the RTA you cannot get premade commercial coils for it. Only the Ijoy Captain Sub-Ohm tank takes factory coils. On your one you can get a pair of pre-made coils which you will have to wick with cotton. If you need help I would suggest taking it to your nearest vape store and they should happily assist you. RTAs are great to use as it works out cheaper in the long run than buying coils. Get yourself a good pair of gasphase coils which are long lasting and all you'll need is cotton to change every few days depending what type of juice you throw in there. Some juices tend to kill the cotton faster, some tend not to. Hope this piece of info is useful for you. Sub-ohms are also great if you want it easy way out. But they also become more costly at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/1/18)

if your mod can take that low ohms then you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------

